# Getting married, proof of residency



## razzkazz (Nov 13, 2019)

Hello everyone

I am getting married next July; I am from Ireland and my girlfriend is from Spain. I have lived in Spain for 3 years. You need proof of residency for the previous 2 years. The only proof of residency I have is my NIE which I got 13/3/18. When I showed this at the courthouse, they said it's not a valid proof of residency, even though it says on it "Residente comunitario de España desde 13/03/2018". I am autonomo, not sure that helps.

I am looking for some advice on what to do. Would going to the city hall in the village where I live and plead my case be any use?

I appreciate any suggestions or experience in this matter.

Thanks
Alan


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Have you considered getting married in a Catholic church? There is no residence requirement, provided one of you is Catholic and neither of you have married in a Catholic church before.


----------



## razzkazz (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi Joppa, thanks for the reply. Yes, I am aware of that, you don't need a residency cert but do need other paperwork. Besides, we both do not want to get married in a church.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I can understand that the certificate of registration may not be accepted as proof of residency because theoretically, you could have registered, then left, it doesn't actually prove that you still live here.
What I would do however is to ask the same people who said that it wasn't valid, what they would accept, otherwise we can all just guess without really knowing... "Normally" a "vida laboral" report from the Social Security would be OK for this kind of proof, but again, it's just a guess as to what they would accept.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

By the way, I wasn't married in a church either, and I don't recall having to prove my residency by any specific document, but I guess that is not really relevant if that's what they have asked you for....


----------



## razzkazz (Nov 13, 2019)

I think normally to rent an apartment the rental agreement requires you to register with your Embassy. In Germany I didn't have to do that, the immigration office was enough, I guess it's different here. That's the sort of document they are looking for. The woman in the courthouse wasn't very helpful, she just said what I had won't work, and we left quite clueless.

But I will definitely look into the "vida laboral", that's good advice. I guess I might have to go back to the courthouse and be more forthright in my request for what other documents are acceptable.

Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

razzkazz said:


> Would going to the city hall in the village where I live and plead my case be any use?


Did you sign on the padrón when you moved there? If not, I doubt it.


----------



## razzkazz (Nov 13, 2019)

When I moved to this town yes, but I lived in Sevilla for 2 years before here and I signed nothing there. There wasn't a need to. Or so I thought


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

To reside in Spain legally you need to sign on the padrón. If nothing else it's useful to show how long you've been here, as you are now finding out! Apart from that local councils are given funds depending on the number of residents so it's important for everyone whatever nationality they are (although plenty of both Spaniards and foreigners don't)
If you are self employed, as I am, you should be able to prove that you've made regular social security payments and that is usually proof of residency.
The NIE is not proof of residency because you don't need to be resident to get it, so it's perfectly understandable that it's not accepted as such.


----------



## razzkazz (Nov 13, 2019)

Cool, i'll talk to my accountant and try that as an option for when I return to the courthouse. I thought to register with immigration was all you had to do. I haven't been hanging out with expats so I never heard of the padrón. I registered with the padrón when I moved to a new town, more for voting in local elections, but that was only 8 months ago.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

razzkazz said:


> Cool, i'll talk to my accountant and try that as an option for when I return to the courthouse. I thought to register with immigration was all you had to do. I haven't been hanging out with expats so I never heard of the padrón. I registered with the padrón when I moved to a new town, more for voting in local elections, but that was only 8 months ago.


As I said, the padrón is for everyone, not just immigrants. Your future wife should be registered for example.


----------



## razzkazz (Nov 13, 2019)

Yes, now I know!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

We live and learn razzkazz. Bit by bit you get used to the Spanish way of doing things. I'm in a reverse situation now. After a death in the family I'm having to explain to Spaniards that I'll be taking some more days off in two weeks when the funeral takes place, whereas here the norm is one - two days, not weeks!!


----------



## razzkazz (Nov 13, 2019)

Sorry to hear that. Yeah the Spanish system has some quirks


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

When you said you have your NIE I guess you meant the green paper certificate which is the EU Citizen Registration cert. 

The NIE is a white A4 paper and is only a fiscal ID number with no right to reside 

I cannot believe the green cert should not be accepted as proof of residence. That is what it is. Maybe try presenting it again and demand the complaints form if it is not accepted. If necessary complete the form. I have found that approach has worked every time I have used it. Even with the police. That should break the log jam


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Juan C said:


> When you said you have your NIE I guess you meant the green paper certificate which is the EU Citizen Registration cert.
> 
> The NIE is a white A4 paper and is only a fiscal ID number with no right to reside
> 
> I cannot believe the green cert should not be accepted as proof of residence. That is what it is. Maybe try presenting it again and demand the complaints form if it is not accepted. If necessary complete the form. I have found that approach has worked every time I have used it. Even with the police. That should break the log jam


Yes this is what I wondered when I read the first post. If it's the green certificate it should have the OPs address in Spain, and counts much more than anything else (including the padron) as proof of residency. In fact AFAIK it is the only document that proves someone's residency.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Just because someone registers on a list of residents and obtains a certificate, doesn't mean that they continue to be resident.
Some may remember my issue with my green certificate; when I went to "deregister" to move away from Spain, I was told not to do so because I was planning to move back later. Instead I was given a new certificate of permanent residency so that when I came back to Spain after being away, I would not have to reregister. That was clearly an error by extranjería, but the fact remains that if were to be asked to prove that I was resident during the entire time that I have had the green certificate, I could not do so.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Overandout said:


> Just because someone registers on a list of residents and obtains a certificate, doesn't mean that they continue to be resident.
> Some may remember my issue with my green certificate; when I went to "deregister" to move away from Spain, I was told not to do so because I was planning to move back later. Instead I was given a new certificate of permanent residency so that when I came back to Spain after being away, I would not have to reregister. That was clearly an error by extranjería, but the fact remains that if were to be asked to prove that I was resident during the entire time that I have had the green certificate, I could not do so.


Yes I remember your situation, but not all the details. It does seem that under certain circumstances you can keep your Spanish residency even if you move away for a limited time, i.e. if you aren't actually residing in Spain. However my assumption is that when your are asked for your residencia they want to know your official status, i.e. whether your have Spanish resident status (the green certificate), rather than proof of where you have actually been living/residing (which is more to do with the padron, even though plenty of people I know register on the padron in a different area to where they live).


----------



## razzkazz (Nov 13, 2019)

Just a quick update. I went back to the courthouse with a vida laboral. The receptionist wasn't sure if it would be accepted but took the documents and we have an appointment at the city hall in January. Hopefully, all goes well.

Thanks for all your help.


----------

